
Mathematicians Calculate the Longest Pub Crawl - jzox
http://vinepair.com/booze-news/drinking-maps-longest-pub-crawl/
======
Facemelters
But the real question is: Did they allow themselves to pass through the same
pub more than once?

If I'm not mistaken, this is a computationally expensive operation, right?
Traveling Salesman.

